# Why isnt cooke playing



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

2 games
2 dnp coaches decisions


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Tonight's DNP was a little strange, since they got their butts kicked.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Two theories:

1--O'Brien hates him and refuses to have him in green and won't give the guy a chance to play.

2--O'Brien likes him and desperately wants to have him and is sitting him so that other teams can't see how good he is.

I'm guessing the first one is closer to the truth.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I would go with the first one as well.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*I'm a little shocked, too*

What shocks me is that Cooke is even on the roster in the first place. Here is the prime example of why American players are slipping and losing out to the Europeans. 

Cooke, like many of our players, believes he is owed a shot to play in the NBA. He doesn't get it. Plus, his game is more streetball than basketball. If he plays one minute, he's taking it away from a better player. If he ever gets to play in the league, I hope it is for someone in the Atlantic division.


----------



## The_Truth_34_Sky_8 (May 27, 2003)

Well , What does it makes u think that Jim O'brien hates him and wouldn't let him wear the green uniform ? I doubt it anyways . I think They r gunna let him play tomorrow. I believe he is a find keeper and will be on the team if walter doesnt sign with celtics.
He'll be a good backup and uptempo.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: I'm a little shocked, too*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> What shocks me is that Cooke is even on the roster in the first place. Here is the prime example of why American players are slipping and losing out to the Europeans.
> 
> Cooke, like many of our players, believes he is owed a shot to play in the NBA. He doesn't get it. Plus, his game is more streetball than basketball. If he plays one minute, he's taking it away from a better player. If he ever gets to play in the league, I hope it is for someone in the Atlantic division.


I want to see the kid do well so man, "Stop Hating!!!"


----------



## bujabra (Jun 14, 2003)

*Don't Playa hate...*

It is kind of ironic having the kid on the summer roster yet not playing him. Espicially in a worthless scenario like game 2!

Cooke made mistakes in the past, but why should we hold it against him, has he done anything to you personally? All the mistakes he made have affected him personally and i hope he does get everything back on track and make something out of his life!:2fing:


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

I think he doesnt play because he doesnt understand the plays and schemes we are playing! They said that he is very slow learning them! He is a great streetball player but he needs time to learn how to play in a system!


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

There's obviousLy a Legitimate reason...Its a summer League, every1 eLse is even pLaying.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Why Lenny hasn't played*

From ESPN's Chad Ford:

"Prep star Lenny Cooke sat out his second straight game on Wednesday. His agent, Ken Glassmen, is furious claiming that the Celtics promised him lots of playing time if he agreed to come to camp with them. Glassmen claims he's been told by other players in the Celtics camp that Cooke played extremely well in minicamp. However, Celtics sources maintain that while he was impressive in his one-on-one skills, his inability to pick up the team's sets and his inexperience playing organized ball hurt his chance to actually get any minutes."

Sorry, Lenny. Go play for And 1.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

You are getting blown out by 30 that is the time you let the inexperienced players play. Especially when they have the ability to please the crowd like Lenny Cooke. I knew he was better than some of those scrubs we have been putting out there. Tell me if I'm wrong but isn't the summer for learning. I think O' Brien just doesn't like him. I would extremely angry if I was his agent because had he went to Seattle he would have been playing and probably offered a contract. Good luck Lenny because you are now getting the Screw Job.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Nobody gets minutes with O'Brien unless they are earned. OB's style may hamper the development of younger players like Kedrick Brown and may be a flaw in his coaching but that's the way it is. Cooke's agent should have known that.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Here's a novel idea...*

Perhaps Cooke isn't playing because he's simply not good. There were 57 picks made in the draft where he came out and no one took him. Most teams passed over him twice, a few passed over him three times, and the Washington Wizards decided on other guys FOUR times. After that draft, every team in the league had a shot to sign him and no one did. After that, the NBDL had a chance to grab him, and he didn't go there either.

I think the guy just isn't very good. Its pretty simple.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

Is OB even coaching the Summer League. I dont remember him doing so in the past.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Here's a novel idea...*



> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> Perhaps Cooke isn't playing because he's simply not good. There were 57 picks made in the draft where he came out and no one took him. Most teams passed over him twice, a few passed over him three times, and the Washington Wizards decided on other guys FOUR times. After that draft, every team in the league had a shot to sign him and no one did. After that, the NBDL had a chance to grab him, and he didn't go there either.
> 
> I think the guy just isn't very good. Its pretty simple.


He didn't get drafted because he played very little organized basketball, and at the NBA Draft Camp he couldn't play because of an injury. So they really didn't get a chance to really see what he had. I think he can play and he can also please the crowd. When a team is getting blown out *in the summer* you have to put the inexperienced players in and let them learn.


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

*Agree with Agoo*

Maybe he is not that good... yet. Remember that HS players take more time to develop and be competitive. He is not playing HS kids, or maybe he is too selfish and wants to do too much to impress everybody.

I guess we have a couple of players we need to develop in Banks, Perkins and K. Brown. Cooke is another one, and we shouldn't think he will come right away and make the difference to the team. Some more experienced players are the guys we need right now, at least for the upcoming season.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I was excited when I first heard about Lenny coming to Boston. Then I read the article from Sports Illustrated about him from last year. Then I was no longer excited. The guy has no right playing in the NBA because he didn't want to work for it for even a milisecond. He put no time, NONE, into trying to get himself together, trying to get his game together etc....Yes he is young and people make mistakes but he was old enough to know better. He thought he was ENTITLED to be a star. He had really good people supporting him and he blew them off!!! Reality is harsh sometimes but needed.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Cooke*

First of all, he should learn the plays. Otherwise, you cannot play him. Second of all, he sucks.

One thing all of you Cooke fans should understand is that in HS, when he was supposedly good, he was 19 years old, playing mostly against 17 year olds. Now he is just a streetballer who, as whiterhino and I have tried to mention, believes he is OWED a shot at the league. It looks like another year in the USBL might be in order to help him understand. But I doubt he ever will.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

When he was 19 he lost eligibilty to play high shool basketball.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Yes*

At some point he did, my point is he was one year older than a majority of all the other players. Now he is just another streetballer trying to get paid. He should be happy he is getting 175 bucks a day per diem w/the Celtics so he can pay off his SUV and his watch and start looking for a job in the minors. Most European coaches won't touch him.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

The players said he played very well in mini camp but he probably does not know the plays. So he does not suck as you put it Truth 34.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

The problem with this thread is that everyone is right. Sure he sucks and he's made mistakes in the past, gotten bad advice etc. Without question he was far too cocky and was unwilling to do the work required to become successful. I'm not suprised to hear that he had difficulty learning the plays. He flunked out of three or four high schools and may have a learning disability.

But he is still only 19 years old, and even without any college experience he was one of the best players in the USBL.  Maybe with another year or two of seasoning and some decent coaching he could make it in the NBA or at least in the European "A" leagues. It's a long shot, but not out of the question.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> The problem with this thread is that everyone is right. Sure he sucks and he's made mistakes in the past, gotten bad advice etc. Without question he was far too cocky and was unwilling to do the work required to become successful. I'm not suprised to hear that he had difficulty learning the plays. He flunked out of three or four high schools and may have a learning disability.
> 
> But he is still only 19 years old, and even without any college experience he was one of the best players in the USBL. Maybe with another year or two of seasoning and some decent coaching he could make it in the NBA or at least in the European "A" leagues. It's a long shot, but not out of the question.


Lenny Cooke is 21 years old. He was 19 his last year of high school.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Lenny Cooke is 21 years old. He was 19 his last year of high school.


I stand corrected. It's still not too late, though.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

They dont play him because there is no room for him on our roster! You have got to give the minutes to guys that are going to play in the season! Besides, how can you play him if he doesnt understand the sets? This is not streetball. He has to learn organized basketball and then he will get a chance!


----------



## Jeriqaui (Jul 5, 2003)

The box score today showed him logging a record 1 minutes


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Cooke was horrible....*

In his one minute, he managed to brick two free throws. Maybe the Lakers will be in the market for a shooting guard now. Who knows?


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

In 8 minutes he managed to nail two free throws and four shot from the feild (4-7) in a 10 point effort.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> In 8 minutes he managed to nail two free throws and four shot from the feild (4-7) in a 10 point effort.


Three fouls too. Impressive scoring effort, but I don't think he did much else.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

What kind of shots were they? I would guess that most of them were layups or dunks. Cooke is not a good jump shooter.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Why Lenny hasn't played*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> From ESPN's Chad Ford:
> 
> "Prep star Lenny Cooke sat out his second straight game on Wednesday. His agent, Ken Glassmen, is furious claiming that the Celtics promised him lots of playing time if he agreed to come to camp with them. Glassmen claims he's been told by other players in the Celtics camp that Cooke played extremely well in minicamp. However, Celtics sources maintain that while he was impressive in his one-on-one skills, his inability to pick up the team's sets and his inexperience playing organized ball hurt his chance to actually get any minutes."
> ...


if they're getting blown out by 30 how well are the others running team sets? what kind of team set allows bremer to put in 20+ points all the time?


----------



## andy787 (Jun 9, 2003)

10 points in 8 minutes is not bad. 

better than other stiffs with more minutes.

hope he gets longer playing time in the last game and see what he can put up.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

Quit holding him back let other teams see him. Put him at the 3 on the Lakers what would that hurt?


----------

